

ASK HN: Why some one down votes you? - kinj28

Maybe I need to know the protocol on HN.  I have mentioned our product teamgum.com in few answers and I have found negative points on some.  I don&#x27;t understand why.
======
justintocci
yeah. There is a lot of wierd downvoting going on.

I know of two new accounts that went negative recently. I think some
downvoters may seek out new accounts specifically.

I've been very disapointed with the downvoting for disagreeing with someone's
point of view as well. To me its antithetical to the point of an online
community if you stifle all opposing views, e.g. a recent marijuana poll. I
mean, it was a poll. The point of a poll is to count all the points of view,
not identify people you want to downvote.

I think some people obtain downvoting rights by posting random articles,
basically just trolling for stray upvotes. For example, i see a lot of
irrelevant wikipedia articles posted. People who got the downvote that way
could easily explain the poor form to their downvoting.

Hacker News is also, in my experience, a fine place to promote OSS but a
horrible place to promote any non-VCfunded company or endeavor. Basically, if
you don't have funding then you are just spam and people don't want to see
your ads here no matter where or when.

I hope this helps. Fortunately, there are lots of ways to promote your
software so you don't need HN. Best of luck on your project.

------
minimaxir
Unwarranted self-promotion is frowned upon on nearly every internet forum.
Even on-topic self-promotion is generally rejected unless it's specifically
requested.

~~~
kinj28
I have been asked to talk about the tool we are working on - and on replying
to the same, i have got myself down voted once. Now that was a bit annoying.

